

Tell HN: The submitter is not always the author ... - RiderOfGiraffes

I'm seeing a trend, and I just wanted to highlight something.<p>The person who submits an item is not always the author of that item.<p>More and more I'm seeing comments addressed to the submitter, but actually clearly intended for the author.  For example:<p>* http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2387150<p>Here I get the distinct feeling that the comment is really intended for the author, but it also seems to be addressed to me.<p>This is only one instance of what feels like many, so it's not really a criticism, but it does feel like the commenter just hasn't paid attention.<p>Does anyone else feel the same way?  Or am I just wrong?
======
michael_dorfman
I feel the same way, and I agree that it probably comes from intellectual
laziness-- people just not bothering to pay appropriate attention.

